# Sticky  Snowcare for our Troops



## TPC Services

I thought I would psot this not for sure if I shoud have put it in the off topic post but here it goes.

I seen this on the Boss snowplows web site and thought it was very interesting. So I thought I would post it on here to see what kind of respones It would get. Also to see who else on here would be interested in signing up to this on helping are Troops out ! ussmileyflag

THE BOSS Snowplow and Project EverGreen launch SnowCare for Troops New program brings together snow fighters to support military families. MORE >>

http://www.bossplow.com/snowcarefortroops


----------



## Mark13

Seems like a cool idea to me.


----------



## TPC Services

I feel it's for a very good cause anything to show our troops we are here for them. I'd hope Just because Boss is apart of it, it will not stop anyone else that thinks this would be a great cause on signing up to help out.


----------



## Mark Klossner

Hi guys
I saw your posts about SnowCare For Troops. We at BOSS are very excited to be part of the program. I agree that I hope that anyone that wants to participate does so! The biggest thing we need is for guys like you to help us pass the word about it -- again - its all volunteer based, so the more that know about it, hopefully the more that sign up to volunteer. 

Volunteering for SnowCare is easy, just follow that link, and you will be taken to Project Evergreen's website. Their you will see a box, that says "Volunteer", you can do so as either a contractor or individual. Once you get to the next screen, you can click and see the Volunteer List, which will let you see who has volunteered already. You don't need to volunteer to see that list. Project Evergreen will take of everything for you - if someone in your area needs your help, they will coordinate directly with you - no hassles whatsoever. I should also point out that if you know of a military family that could use the help - they can also apply for it right on the same site!

Hopefully we'll see your names on the list soon!

Mark Klossner
Marketing Manager, BOSS Snowplows.


----------



## MSS Mow

I signed up because I think it's a great idea and an easy and small way of helping out our troops while they are away defending our freedom.


----------



## Mark Klossner

MSS Mow;1050851 said:


> I signed up because I think it's a great idea and an easy and small way of helping out our troops while they are away defending our freedom.


MSS -- that's great to hear! Was the process easy? Did you check to make sure your name showed up on the Volunteer list? Let me know.

Mark


----------



## NorthernSvc's

signed up and have been passing the word around by me. for both families to sign up ( we have great lakes naval station by us), and a few contractor friends if there interested...


----------



## Mark Klossner

Excellent - thanks Northern Services. Keep passing the word. We post everyone that signs up on our Facebook page too. You can find it at Facebook.com/theBOSSsnowplow


----------



## Mark Klossner

I'd also like to note that the SnowCare For Troops website updates the "Volunteer List" twice a week - so if you sign up and your name doesn't appear immediately, just hang in there.


----------



## MSS Mow

Mark Klossner;1050971 said:


> MSS -- that's great to hear! Was the process easy? Did you check to make sure your name showed up on the Volunteer list? Let me know.
> 
> Mark


Yes it was super easy to sign up! I just checked the list and yes my name was there.


----------



## Mark Klossner

As of end of the day yesterday, we have 24 volunteers signed up -- a combination of private individuals and contractors! We really appreciate those of you that have signed up, and hope you can spread the word!


----------



## TPC Services

Got my first request today from a Army Reservists that is having to ship out at the end of this week told him our company would be more then happy to assist him in clearing his driveway out this winter while he is serving for our counrty. I'm kind of dissapointed I whould have thought a few more people on here would have commented about wanting to sign up an help our troops out. There's been over 200 visits but only myself an three other's have posted their willingness to help out on here!! I think a lot of us on here can spare at least 15minutes of our time to help a military person out thats having to serve for this coming winter season for our freedoms!


----------



## Rc2505

I just signed up. I think it is a great idea, and I don't mind helping out at all.


----------



## elite1msmith

Mark Klossner;1051060 said:


> I'd also like to note that the SnowCare For Troops website updates the "Volunteer List" twice a week - so if you sign up and your name doesn't appear immediately, just hang in there.


hey mark , please contact me and send me a PM. Im an active navy reservist and would like to pass along your info to our nosc C/O and Master Chief.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Signed Up!


----------



## KBTConst

I have been doing this for the past 3 yrs on my own. It really is a good feeling knowing you are doing something to help out but I am going to sign up on the site maybe get a few more. This is a great thing you guys are doing.


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
I just signed up myself to help out our troops. I think this is a great idea and a great way to support or troops. It is the least we can do.

Regards Mike


----------



## flykelley

Mark Klossner;1051266 said:


> As of end of the day yesterday, we have 24 volunteers signed up -- a combination of private individuals and contractors! We really appreciate those of you that have signed up, and hope you can spread the word!


Hi Mark, this time of year Plowsite is very slow but when Sept gets here you will see more and more people sign up. Most of the guys are over on lawnsite right now. Might want to think about posting something on thw www.lawnsite.com in the off topic forum, my guess is you will got alot more response's.

Regards Mike


----------



## fernalddude

Hey guys What a great idea. Some here know my son is active with the 3-10 avg out of drum. He is company commander of the air wing. On one of his deployments his 2 week return to the states was the dead of winter in watertown NY. Thanks to one of the guys on plowsite in watertown he was able to get his drive cleaned off for his return. Two feet of snow and refreez ice, cost me a few bucks but was worth it so he did not have to tackle that job just to get into his home after being gone for 6 mts. I just signed up and I see some guys here are on board. Lets Make This Happen !!!!! For us seasoned guys remember when people said thanks and would bring out coffee and food to us with a smile. Not like today where its everything negative about your work and more for less. I would love to see a smile from the window and a wave from someone I just helped. I give freebies all the time so what a better way to give back to the troops...ussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## ff610

This is a great cause and I hope the word keeps spreading! I signed up right after SIMA symposium, after being informed by Boss of their intentions. Hopefully the Boss dealers are helping spread the word too! Lets keep this going!


----------



## jkiser96

I signed up last week & have told several of my contacts about it as well. I figure that it is the least I can do for all the sacrifices they have made for us.:salute:ussmileyflag


----------



## Mark Klossner

This all great stuff gents. We really appreciate the effort and the help in passing the word along!!!!


----------



## willofalltrades

*Thanks!*

I'm enlisted in the Air Force. Even though I am stationed in Phoenix AZ right now, crewing F-16s... I'm from northeast Ohio... I miss snow and especially plowing. Thanks to everybody who signed up, you don't really see a lot of support these days.


----------



## asps4u

Just signed up. This is a great cause, I hope many more sign up to help too. ussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## redman6565

i don't know how many i can help but i'm gonna sign up and see what i can do. that's the least we can do to show our appreciation.


----------



## fernalddude

bump to the top


----------



## Moonlighter

Alright I am in too, I just signed up. It's a great idea for a great cause.


----------



## Mark Klossner

Great to hear Moonlighter. Let us know how its going throughout the season with the program. We know that the guys participating in the LawnCare For Troops (same program, only landscapers mowing lawns for families) have said that it is extremely rewarding to them.


----------



## ajslands

Ya I too found his on the boss plow website. I also signed up!


----------



## [email protected]

Guys, Equipment Specialists is on board here as well...all verified members of the program can get a 30% discount on all Boss replacement parts. Give me a call for details 877-361-2227 and thanks for stepping up to help our Troops.


----------



## ff610

[email protected];1074708 said:


> Guys, Equipment Specialists is on board here as well...all verified members of the program can get a 30% discount on all Boss replacement parts. Give me a call for details 877-361-2227 and thanks for stepping up to help our Troops.


Thanks Jim!


----------



## PrecisionSnow

Is this program available for Canadian contractors and our military families, too? I think it is a great idea and would be happy to join, but am unsure if it would apply....


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro

Signed up here in central NY a few weeks ago.


----------



## Bossman 92

I signed up a few weeks ago also. Hey Jim, what do we have to do to get the special pricing? I need a couple sets of wings, a wiring harness, a new driver side V plow wing, and I am sure some other stuff. 

Bossman


----------



## grf_1000

just signed up, great cause. keep spreading the word. lets get every member signed up.


----------



## Welderguy24

Just signed up. The least i can do to help out.


----------



## AiRhed

This is so great! I just signed up, Its nice to have such a direct way to help those that protect our freedom to do what we do!


----------



## SharpBlades

I'm signed up


----------



## Mark Klossner

Thank you to everyone who is signing up -- we agree, its a great program and an easy way to help the country out. Please continue to pass the word!


----------



## ff610

Just a quick funny story kinda related to this. My wife knew I was real excited to do this for our troops. She is a large retail manager and had an employees child with cancer. They did a benefit to help offset medical costs. She asked me if I would donate a couple residential plows. Of course I said absolutely! Well what I thought and what she thought was completely different! I thought I was donating a couple typical plow visits, but she auctioned off 2 residential seasonal plows. I was caught a little of guard but I guess it raised over $1000 to a great benefit! Anyone that thinks the wife don't run the show is misguided...


----------



## ajslands

ff610;1105217 said:


> Just a quick funny story kinda related to this. My wife knew I was real excited to do this for our troops. She is a large retail manager and had an employees child with cancer. They did a benefit to help offset medical costs. She asked me if I would donate a couple residential plows. Of course I said absolutely! Well what I thought and what she thought was completely different! I thought I was donating a couple typical plow visits, but she auctioned off 2 residential seasonal plows. I was caught a little of guard but I guess it raised over $1000 to a great benefit! Anyone that thinks the wife don't run the show is misguided...


hey as long as they're not way out of your way! Good job though! Always feels good when you help someone in need.

But dang man I haven't gotten a single call from this!


----------



## KBTConst

ajslands;1105272 said:


> hey as long as they're not way out of your way! Good job though! Always feels good when you help someone in need.
> 
> But dang man I haven't gotten a single call from this!


 I received an E-mail from them about a month ago had about 6-8 people on it wanting to know if any was in my area but the closest one was about 75 miles away so they do have people for this program. Hang in there they will call.


----------



## Mark Klossner

Hi guys -- yes - you may just be in an area in which no military families have requested the service YET. Remember, this program is fairly new, so many of the families don't realize its available yet. So far, we have a little over 80 families that have signed up for the service nationwide -- so there's a lot of room to grow. I believe once the snow starts to fly, you'll see more and more sign up. Hang in there - what you're doing is a great thing!


----------



## Mark Klossner

Guys - I just checked the SnowCare For Troops database -- we now have over 300 volunteers for plowing and about 150 families that have signed up for the service. That is just excellent! For those of you who have volunteered, soon you will be getting a window cling for your trucks - it will identify you as a SnowCare For Troops volunteer. Keep passing the word about this great program -- we would like to see more volunteers and families!


----------



## grf_1000

it would be awesome if every member signed up.


----------



## Luther

grf_1000;1109523 said:


> it would be awesome if every member signed up.


Yes it would!!!



Mark Klossner;1109351 said:


> Guys - I just checked the SnowCare For Troops database -- we now have over 300 volunteers for plowing and about 150 families that have signed up for the service. That is just excellent!


You're about to have more!

I just signed us up, and I will challenge and encourage every one of our subs to do so too. What an awesome cause.

Hell, I'm in such a good mood I just might require all of them to do so! 

Yup ~ I think I will! 

Thanks Mark. And by the way, we're big Boss fans. We love our v-plows. wesport


----------



## P&M Landscaping

My sister's boyfriend was just shot and killed in Afghanastan on Saturday. It makes you really realize what these guys are doing for our country, and this is the least I feel I can do to repay them. I'm a proud member of snowcare for troops. ussmileyflag


----------



## grf_1000

P&M Landscaping;1109759 said:


> My sister's boyfriend was just shot and killed in Afghanastan on Saturday. It makes you really realize what these guys are doing for our country, and this is the least I feel I can do to repay them. I'm a proud member of snowcare for troops. ussmileyflag


very true. please dont forget the many that have served in the years past. i always gave discounts to vets when before i went all commerical.


----------



## metallihockey88

just signed up, always happy to help our troops ussmileyflag


----------



## Mark Klossner

PM Landscaping -- very, very sorry to hear about your sister's boyfriend. Our condolences. We just hope that SnowCare for Troops helps, even if its a little, with the burden families face with loved ones serving overseas. Any help you all can give in spreading the word about the program - the better!


----------



## GOTSNOW?GOTLAWN

I'm Signed Up!!


----------



## jimc

What a great way we can help out our troops and their family ,just signed up also . My daughter is in basic training at Fort Leonard Wood MO,


----------



## SharpBlades

I really liked the PR package sent out, but unfortunately none of the newspapers I sent it to have published it. 

My dad is retired from the 174th fighter wing out of hancock field, and he is going to be giving the info to the people who handle the family support.

Any word yet on the window cling?


----------



## 09Busa

I signed up two weeks ago......can not do enough for our troops and their families


----------



## grf_1000

i got my pack today and had to put the sticker on


----------



## KBTConst

grf_1000;1136693 said:


> i got my pack today and had to put the sticker on


Mine is going on as soon as I go back outside.


----------



## flykelley

Mark
Is Boss sending out signs or something for the Boss Dealers to display? I am a customers of Weingartz here in Waterford and have not seen a display or a sign. I may have missed it but seems like a good way to get the word out.

Regards Mike


----------



## 4700dan

KBTConst;1136710 said:


> Mine is going on as soon as I go back outside.


How long after you sign up do you recieve the sticker I signed up yesterday ussmileyflag


----------



## x.system

I signed up at least a month ago and havn't seen a PR package yet.

On another note, the first paper they send you has a press release template. I took this to my local paper and explained to them what it was and asked if it was possible to help me out on the cost to run it. They said sure, it will definatly run for free, once this month and once next and they will try to fit it in any time they have extra space. 

I also havn't got any calls on this but I was doing this last year for vets that live close to me and plan to keep doing them.


----------



## grf_1000

it took a month for me


----------



## Moonlighter

I just got my package today, and the sticker went right on the truck. I am going to go up to the armory on Monday and see if they know about the program since it's right around the corner from me. Good to see more people signed up.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

just signed up


----------



## BossPlow2010

What did the letter say? I didn't have a chance to read it and is the cd informative? 

I won't be placing the sticker on my truck as I don't like stickers on my windows or amything (not even the oil sticker).


----------



## KBTConst

I've been signed up since the middle of July and just got my packet but this is a new program so the are just getting the bugs worked out. All of us will probably start getting calls now that winter is here and the word is starting to get out.


----------



## Mattsautobody

Just signed up... I just hope there aren't any glitches.. lol


----------



## Mattsautobody

I wonder if there are any non boss discounts for ohio people lol


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Just signed up - hope to get my package very soon. *Listen up guys! * Don't forget that WE are a crucial part in getting out the word. Here is a PERFECT chance for you to contact your local newspaper or radio stations and just give them a little news release about this new SNOWCARE program that your business is offering. Most media will be very happy to spread the word to any military families that may be listening and it's ALL good advertising for you as well. ....LET IT SNOW! =D


----------



## caitlyncllc

Happy to help those that protect us!!! I signed up, and am anxiously waiting to be able to help!!!


----------



## Mattsautobody

i got a letter in the mail, but no publicity packet


----------



## Mattsautobody

never received any calls or email or anything


----------



## Mark Klossner

Hi Mattsauto -- do you mean you didn't get anything from SnowCare for Troops or from a family that needed the service?


----------



## Mattsautobody

well i received a letter from joy westenberg, but that was it, and i noticed a couple of houses that had "snow care" signs in their houses on my way t work in strongsville, oh, so I didn't know if there was a detail i missed


----------



## snowfighter75

I think I might sign up!!!


----------



## YardMedic

Just got a call from a wounded soldier in the city I operate. I'm glad the program is helping folks


----------



## pmorrissette

SnowCare for Troops made the news yesterday ( I think ) on YNN:


----------



## justme-

Hmm, I signed up back in Dec, or possible nov not sure, and have taken on a house- only one call but right down the street from my house. Posted in here but don;t see it- oh well. no advert kit sent my way - would have put it out and stickered the truck. Sent another plower there and 2 families of servicemen.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

I signed up, I haven't had any calls yet but I hope to, God Bless our Troops!!!


----------



## jerrywane

*Why the hell not?*

We have a new hanger @ a little airport near me for 33 helicopters.When they are doing their training and repelling down those ropes....man,they are taking there lives in their own hands just in drills......signed up and will get something up @ the base to get it done.I hope they send that packet,cause this town is very much behind their military ...............don't mess with the U.S.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Klossner

Hi gentlemen

Really glad to see the excitement for SnowCare for Troops! Its a great program. I see that some of you would like to have the "kit" which includes blank press releases, etc. If you didn't get a kit and you would like one, please give us your name and address and send it to: [email protected]

The program thrives on guys like you passing the word about it. We are now approaching 1,000 volunteers, and the number of families requesting the service is starting to exceed the number of volunteers - which makes us happy! It is true that, depending on where you are, you may never get "a call" from a family at first, but as the list of families grows, so will your opportunity to plow. Just be patient and let the program seed out if you will.

Thanks again everyone -- spread the word. And if you do get to help a family and have a good story to tell, let us know, we'd love to give you the coverage!


----------



## ArlingtonLand

I've been taking part in Project Evergreens program, Greencare For The Troops as well. I'm really glad I've been able to help out a family. The whole experience has been very rewarding.


----------



## blazer2plower

I know its an older thread but its a great thing I just thought I might bring it back to life and yes I signed up ~


----------



## pooleo8

I signed up a month or so ago. Have not heard anything yet.....


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I signed up last year, only time I heard from them was a request to speak to a newspaper reporter. Any idea if I have to re-sign up this year?


----------



## blazer2plower

I dont know I have a phone number. from a gal who works for them ill post it when I get back. Home out with the girl friend now.
It will be to night or tomorrow some time

I love my Z


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I found the email from Joy from last year, I'll just ask her.

Thanks!

edit: my name is still on the list of volunteers on website, so I guess I don't need to sign up again


----------



## AMS77

We signed up a month or so ago and received the kit in the mail but have not had any request yet.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

a "kit" I don't remember any kit. Maybe a letter.
Being about 20 miles from McGuire/FT Dix I'm surprised I wasn't utilized last year.


----------



## AMS77

k1768;1391328 said:


> a "kit" I don't remember any kit. Maybe a letter.
> Being about 20 miles from McGuire/FT Dix I'm surprised I wasn't utilized last year.


A mission kit it was called. It had a letter the sticker for your window and a cd with different stuff on it.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I know I didn't get any of that stuff. O well.


----------



## blazer2plower

You need to call them. Or email them. There is a lot of info on the cd. You may all may need to do some leg work.
the last few years I did not know of plowing for the troops. Call your national guard air guard. And tell them what you are doing.
and they will help as well. That is what did. They will have a lot of info and tell the FRG ( family readiness group) it all the wifes that get togeather at least once a mouth. I hope I helped out.

I love my Z


----------



## TPC Services

That or you can go to boss plows website and they have it on the main page to click on and get signed up.

Here I took it off my original post

http://www.bossplow.com/snowcarefortroops

www.projectevergreen.com


----------



## caitlyncllc

I signed up last year, but did not get anybody to plow for till this year. If you have/get the packet and advertise that you are a participant you will get responses and interest from people. It's a great opportunity to serve those who serve us.
ussmileyflag


----------



## ohiogreenworks

We are a part of greencare for troops and snowcare for troops. Has worked out well for the past year, and we actually had an interview done on us for the local news, pretty nice 3 minutes of free advertising!


----------



## RefinedPS

I'm signed up! Looking forward to serving our service men. ussmileyflag


----------



## contractor078

i signed up as well. i think that it is the LEAST that i can do to try to say thank you to the men and women that are keeping this the great and free country that it is.


----------



## bossman34

I found out about it when i bought my Boss plow, I signed up and actually had a family close enough to help, I am surprised that I am the only person signed up in this area of wisconsin. Lucky for me they have a perfect drive for plowing!


----------



## Roundhammer

This is a great idea!.

I Just contacted the Candian version of this site, to see if they have any inclination to provide this type of service to our troops. We are all fighting the same battle against the forces of evil. And all our troops deserve all the support we can give them!

IN PACE PARATUS!

RH


----------



## Plow horse

*Troops*

Thanks you ALL. I volunteered and will pass it on. Thanks again our Troops need all the support they can get.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I've been thinking about this since I heard about it last year.

Who here has volunteered, and actually cleared snow for families of veterans ? What was your experience like ? Did you actually meet the families, or just show up, clear snow and leave ?

Any stories you'd like to share to those of us thinking of providing this service ?

Thanks !


----------



## blazer2plower

I was doing it before. I ever herd of snow plowing for the troops. And I try and have a meeting with the spouses. And let them know what's going on. Never had a bad experience. I wish someone did my drive when I was over sea's. Get a hold of the (FRG) family readyness group and they will be in the know how on who needs what.


----------



## blazer2plower

OK Ill share one. A little background first. 10 years airborne Ranger. Small arms expert. I was plowing drive it was around 0330 or so when the front porch lights went off and on. I get out and go up to the house. The wife is telling me her 7 year old son is upset that dad left them. And will not listen to her and is being defient. She asks if I could talk to him. After I get done for the day. I come back and talk to him after I leave the kid is no longer upset. When I ask the spouse how she who I was she pointed out my rear window my DD214 and she knew I was not going todo something to her or her family


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Great stories.... Thanks ! Thumbs Up


----------



## caitlyncllc

Dogplow Dodge;1497719 said:


> I've been thinking about this since I heard about it last year.
> 
> Who here has volunteered, and actually cleared snow for families of veterans ? What was your experience like ? Did you actually meet the families, or just show up, clear snow and leave ?
> 
> Any stories you'd like to share to those of us thinking of providing this service ?
> !
> Thanks !


I signed up last year and had a family contact me for help. They were 30 minutes the wrong way, but staked the drive and committed anyway. Met the lady and chatted with her a bit. Met their little girl- makes it worth while knowing she will get to the bus in the morning without tromping thru the snow. I think i only plowed it twice because of the lack of snowfall, but it was a good experience and i will do the same this year if i get a chance.


----------



## Plow horse

*Huh!*

Have not herd anything from anybody!! I guess there is no troops in the Unionville area!!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Plow horse;1508834 said:


> Have not herd anything from anybody!! I guess there is no troops in the Unionville area!!


If you really care about helping, but don't want to wait, contact your local VFW. I'm sure someone there can hook you up..... and you can get a $1.25 beer while you wait.... Thumbs Up


----------



## STSmike

i signed up a few weeks ago and never heard anything back from them. i called and emailed but still nothing. i just went through the volunteer submission again. im hoping for a response soon. in the meantime i gave the word out to my buddy in the army and he is looking around at his base in indy for anyone in need. is there a place i can check to see if the submission went through?


----------



## blazer_kid

Maybe this was asked before but I dont feel like reading throught this whole thread. I'm just a homeowner with a plow but wouldn't mind helping out someone in need and lets face it I love plowing. My question is I don't have any plowing or buisnes insurance so if I sign up for this and get a family and am plowing them out for free and they come at me in spring that I craked there drive way, took a bush out, ripped some sod out ect ect or god forbid someone slips and falls what happens. Can they come after me or try to sue me or because I'm doing this free of charge do I not have anything to worrie about? Like I said I'd love to help and don't think anything like this will happen but in this day and age you can never be too safe.


----------



## bossman34

STSmike;1511542 said:


> i signed up a few weeks ago and never heard anything back from them. i called and emailed but still nothing. i just went through the volunteer submission again. im hoping for a response soon. in the meantime i gave the word out to my buddy in the army and he is looking around at his base in indy for anyone in need. is there a place i can check to see if the submission went through?


You will need to be patient. There is only a few people working in that dept. Don't worry it went through they will only reply if there is a reason to. That's how it was with me too.


----------



## blazer2plower

I got my info in 2 weeks. But I was plowing for them before I knew of plowing for my brothers and sisters in arms. Call the air guard. Army guard. Army reverse. And ask for the FRG. ( family deadness group) and tell them what you want to do. And they will help you out. And for all of you who don't know. RANGERS LEAD THE WAY. and not the hockey team. But they do rock as well


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

blazer_kid;1511558 said:


> Maybe this was asked before but I dont feel like reading throught this whole thread. I'm just a homeowner with a plow but wouldn't mind helping out someone in need and lets face it I love plowing. My question is I don't have any plowing or buisnes insurance so if I sign up for this and get a family and am plowing them out for free and they come at me in spring that I craked there drive way, took a bush out, ripped some sod out ect ect or god forbid someone slips and falls what happens. Can they come after me or try to sue me or because I'm doing this free of charge do I not have anything to worrie about? Like I said I'd love to help and don't think anything like this will happen but in this day and age you can never be too safe.


First and foremost, you can be sued for anything.

Whether or not you will owe anything, is another story. Unlikely that you would be brought into court for a "volunteer effort", but nothing is impossible. It would pretty much depend on the person you're doing the plowing for, and the idiots in the jury panel.

Most court systems find people who volunteer their services not liable for their actions if they performed their task with "good intent" and "due diligence". This has been before the court systems where doctors, first aiders, and the like stopped at an accident (or just regular people as well) and someone perished while they were trying to save them, and the family sued.

When the courts look at this, they try to determine if the person's intent was to help. I believe it's called the "good Samaritan Doctrine" as you can see in this link

http://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/Good+Samaritan+Doctrine

Plow away and have fun. You can always ask for forgiveness later


----------



## birddseedd

ill sign up for a drive.


----------



## birddseedd

Dogplow Dodge;1511601 said:


> First and foremost, you can be sued for anything.
> 
> Whether or not you will owe anything, is another story. Unlikely that you would be brought into court for a "volunteer effort", but nothing is impossible. It would pretty much depend on the person you're doing the plowing for, and the idiots in the jury panel.
> 
> Most court systems find people who volunteer their services not liable for their actions if they performed their task with "good intent" and "due diligence". This has been before the court systems where doctors, first aiders, and the like stopped at an accident (or just regular people as well) and someone perished while they were trying to save them, and the family sued.
> 
> When the courts look at this, they try to determine if the person's intent was to help. I believe it's called the "good Samaritan Doctrine" as you can see in this link
> 
> http://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/Good+Samaritan+Doctrine
> 
> Plow away and have fun. You can always ask for forgiveness later


I agree. the only time you would really lose a suite is if it was obvious negligence. if you plow down the garage door or something. evne if you scratch a strip of turf a handfull of grass seed would fix it.


----------



## merrimacmill

I have been trying to sign up for Snowcare For Troops for months now. I have filled out the app on the website, emailed every e-mail address I can find, called the number leaving many messages, and even called boss (their sponsor) and explained to them what was going on. They gave me another couple e-mail addresses and STILL no response. 

If someone from Snowcare reads this thread, contact me please!


----------



## birddseedd

merrimacmill;1526004 said:


> I have been trying to sign up for Snowcare For Troops for months now. I have filled out the app on the website, emailed every e-mail address I can find, called the number leaving many messages, and even called boss (their sponsor) and explained to them what was going on. They gave me another couple e-mail addresses and STILL no response.
> 
> If someone from Snowcare reads this thread, contact me please!


if you want to help. you can simply put an ad on craigs list for your town

which if they are not in tha tmuch need of help i might just do that. is weird. i signed up to donate bone marrow, was a couple years ago. i figured there woudl be more need than that. maybe my dna is unique. shrugs


----------



## Somerville Stud

*Thank You*

I'm an 11 year Soldier based out of Fort Drum, NY and currently on my third combat deployment. I'm part of this forum because I'm planning on starting up a plowing business after i retire and like to gain as much knowledge as i can from people like you, who know what you're talking about.
Just today i found this thread and found out about the Snowcare for Troops operation that people such as yourselves have implemented and supported. I know that each one of you do this to support the troops and at the same time i also know that everyone likes to be thanked. So i will thank you all by sharing MY families situation and in result showing you all how much a "small" task can help out in a BIG way.
Like i stated, I'm currently deployed and have been for 6 months now. So i have been gone from home the entire snow season. This winter, had i been home, i would have bought a plow for my truck to plow my 100 foot long driveway. But since i was deploying and i knew my wife wasn't going to plow, i didn't get one. Lucky for me, an older fella down the road offered to keep my drive clear while i was away. It's been a great help for my wife.
My wife's daily routine is as follows;
-wake up early and wake my 11 year old son and 8 year old daughter up for school.
-Make them breakfast and ensure they conduct personal hygiene and get dressed, get all school supplies together and ready for school.
-walk the kids to the bus when it arrives.
-take a shower and get dressed for work (20 minute drive).
-work 5 hours Monday through Friday.
-come home in time to get the kids off the bus.
-get the kids an after school snack and get them working on homework.
-continue to work on her college classes online (full time student)
-check kids homework for accuracy.
-make dinner.
-clean dishes and other daily chores around the house.
-get back on the computer to finish school work and hope i jump on facebook while she is on so she can talk to me before she calls it a night.
-go to sleep and start it all over again in the morning.
-lets not forget that things that need to be done around the house normally get done by two, and now getting done by 1. 
-lets also keep in mind that there is only one parent and raising 2 young children takes a lot of work. (school functions, after school functions, play dates, etc.. all take time out of the day. 
-lets keep in mind the amount of stress the typical military spouse deals with while her Soldier is deployed.

That is a gimps into her daily life while I'm gone. So it's easy to see how a "small" gesture like plowing the drive goes a very long way.

So again, thank you all for what you are doing!! It doesn't go unnoticed and it isn't just for her. Knowing our spouses are taken care of back home gives us Solders piece of mind over here and helps us stay focused on the tasks that we have at hand


----------



## bossman34

I know that although I don't do it for glory, it is still great to be told thank you. The last family I helped out was so very nice, the family had 5 kids and taking care of there drive was a huge help I was told. Heck I still took care of it after the soldier came home mid-winter. So now I say Thank You!


----------



## birddseedd

nobody called me when I signed up


----------



## bossman34

You have to understand that they don't have much for staff, you usually only get contacted if someone in your area asked for service. So don't get to upset, be patient


----------



## birddseedd

I didn't mean to come of as upset. I was just saying. 

I might foo the same for mowing and put an add on Craig's list. then I can have my own stipulations and know who I am mowing for does need it. I would imagine a lot of military wives would tend to be stay at home wife's. but I dunno tho. cost of living is always on the rise. not a lot of people can get by on one income. but if she is making 80k on top of his 80k I think they can afford lawn care. but I'd she is only part time to help I don't mind helping some more


----------



## superdog1

birddseedd;1635262 said:


> I didn't mean to come of as upset. I was just saying.


As others have mentioned, Be Patient! I have been doing Greencare and Snowcare for troops since it started and have only helped 2 families. I live near (And my wife works at) a military base less than 10 mins. from my home! At the current moment the only major place we are deploying troops for combat duty is Afghanistan AFAIK? With that in mind, the amount of soldiers away at the moment is much smaller than say, 10 years ago.



birddseedd;1635262 said:


> I might foo the same for mowing and put an add on Craig's list. then I can have my own stipulations and know who I am mowing for does need it.


While I do admire you for wanting to "Grab the bull by the horns" and start your own charitable operation, your are taking a *HUGE* risk by doing this on your own without the proper screening in place and, without being a 501(c)(3) you can't deduct any of the expenses (I think?). Craigs list is notorious for every kind of scam you can think of.

If someone tells you they or a family member are in the service and need your help, how will you verify their story? Just because they have a uniform on or show you pictures of someone wearing one doesn't mean anything. Look at how many people have been busted wearing one while walking around a mall trying to get military discounts and un-earned respect and privilege. Lying for free lawn mowing or snow removal is easy and would save the POS !#*$#! creep a lot of $$. Also, the DOD is not going to help you out trying to confirm the story given, as the HIPPA privacy laws apply to the military too. No personal info. would ever be released.

Also, people who may actually need your help possibly will not respond to your ad. My first thought would be "Why is this ad on Craigs list when I have all this literature with the lists of special help groups from Soldiers' Angels , Operation Homefront, USO and SupportOurTroops.org when my spouse was deployed?"(and many, many other great groups) My guess is their second thought would be "Unreal! Scammers are now preying on military families? Anything for money without earning it!"

Another FYI is that before a soldier deploys, there is a ton of paperwork they have to do. It breaks down and lists just about anything you can think of and how it will be handled while he/she is gone, from banking and bill paying to estate planning and........God forbid funeral arrangements................ This list is then reviewed by the units CO (Commanding officer) or other assigned person to make sure the I's are dotted and the T's crossed. This is generally when special needs are found that MUST be dealt with before a soldier can actually depart and the list of charities will be cross referenced to find a solution.

Being prior service myself and having 4 other family members that served (All US Army) ranging from a Warrant Officer to a 1st Sargent who retired after 35 years , I can tell you first hand that most soldiers and their families are a very proud and independent bunch that work within their own ranks to solve problems .

All the organizations that provide some form of assistance to deployed soldiers and their families bend over backwards to get their services in front of this unique group of people. While all of this assistance is out there, I am not sure how much of it is used? There are many reasons for this. In most cases, when a soldier lives in a neighborhood for any length of time, it is immediately apparent what he or she does for a living to everyone in the area (It's very hard to hide that green uniform and cars with red or blue stickers on the bumpers and parking permits in the windows).

Since most red blooded Americans feel the same way you do, family members help and neighbors are usually quick to come over, introduce themselves and offer to help any way they can! (I do, and if you don't, do NOT ask about my opinion of you because you won't like it!) :angry: :realmad:

Because of this, neighbors and family members are usually the first to know about deployments and most always one of the first offers is to cut the grass or shovel the snow as it's a great way to help without invading the privacy of the parties involved (No need to enter the home or receive any personal information to perform the task).

Again, I must commend you for being a go getter and a patriotic American! ussmileyflag It is people like you that remind the men and women of Americas armed forces why they risk their lives on a sometimes daily basis! *THANK YOU!*


----------



## Mitragorz

Just signed up for this. Not sure how I missed it, I'd have signed up years ago. 

I always advertised discounts for Military, Police, Fire, EMS but no one's ever taken advantage of it.


----------



## Ford.crazy

Mitragorz said:


> Just signed up for this. Not sure how I missed it, I'd have signed up years ago.
> 
> I always advertised discounts for Military, Police, Fire, EMS but no one's ever taken advantage of it.


Same thing here, no one ever calls about it.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

It's a good way to get word out in your local paper....just do a quick release and write up and send it to them and often they are happy to print a little thing for you. Free advertising


----------



## MajorDave

I signed up a few years ago...never have rec'd a call though.


----------



## stevesyardcare

Great idea, any support troops get is a huge bonus!


----------



## RyanGallant

I wish it was expanded to include service disabled veterans and elderly veterans.


----------



## The Snow Punishers

Personally, I give vets and their families 15% off and seniors 10% off also do police and fire. It helps build brand trust. And it helps people


----------



## K-Squared

We signed up a couple weeks ago. So far, the company has contacted me about 3. Had 1 taker so far. I'm glad we can help out. Our small "sacrifice" of a few minutes of our precious time and a couple gallons of fuel is nothing in comparison to what our Men and women in the Armed Services have, do, and will sacrifice in their lifetimes. Thank you to all that have served and all those who are serving.


----------



## The Snow Punishers

I have done this since I started lol


----------



## FredG

I would do a disabled vet or the family of a Vet that is deployed. I look out for one Chief of police only because he is my Nephew. As far as Fireman a good majority of them are landscapers and can do there own or look out for each other.


----------

